# can these Cree's be fixed ?



## H20doctor (Sep 19, 2008)

I got these in and all the lenses are popped off... and I wanted to know if these can be salvaged or are they garbage now...? any help would be great !!!!!


----------



## Marduke (Sep 19, 2008)

Sometimes you can use them without the dome. Just don't expect them to last as long. I would request RMA replacement from whoever you bought them from.


----------



## saabluster (Sep 19, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Sometimes you can use them without the dome. Just don't expect them to last as long. I would request RMA replacement from whoever you bought them from.


I haven't seen any credible evidence to believe they would not last long. I have many hours on one myself and there has been no change since the dome was knocked off. That said he should definitely get those replaced. The two main changes I have seen from the dome popping off are reduction in output and tint shift to yellow/green.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd be PISSED if I recieved my LEDs in that condition!!

What a pitty....I hope things turn out ok for you.


----------



## liveforphysics (Sep 19, 2008)

I've got some with broken off domes that have been part of my aquairum lighting for over a year of running 12hrs a day. They operate just like the LED's with domes.

When people do lights for long range throw, the domes are sometimes removed to reduce the appearent die size seen by the optic.

That said, it's a bummer that somebody didn't package those correctly for shipping.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 19, 2008)

liveforphysics said:


> That said, it's a bummer that somebody didn't package those correctly for shipping.


Unfortunatley, that's the risk you take when buying emitters mounted on stars from the favoured overseas DIY parts stores. They don't package the stars properly.

You'll save money but your product may or may not be usable or in one piece when it arrives.


----------



## IMSabbel (Sep 19, 2008)

But still! What the _hell_ did they do to this parcel/letter to crush that many? Those domes usually are pretty resilent...


----------



## mds82 (Sep 19, 2008)

i once used superglue to hold the dome on and it did work ok.


----------



## H20doctor (Sep 19, 2008)

Well there there are only 3 places to get led... Deal xtreem ... Cutter...and K domain .. For modders like me. Yes they were packed wrong , but I don't want to go threw the hassel of sending them back.. There is a jelly like substance in the diode that the dome sits on. What is this jelly stuff ? And can I run the emmitor without the dome and the jelly stuff ..


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 19, 2008)

H20doctor said:


> There is a jelly like substance in the diode that the dome sits on. What is this jelly stuff ? And can I run the emmitor without the dome and the jelly stuff ..


 



Just add peanut butter and it should work fine


i would just leave the jelly alone and see how it works. no need to mess it up more than it already is.


----------



## saabluster (Sep 19, 2008)

H20doctor said:


> . There is a jelly like substance in the diode that the dome sits on. What is this jelly stuff ? And can I run the emmitor without the dome and the jelly stuff ..


It is optical gel. It helps extract more light from the package. If you mess with it you will only make matters worse and will lose some more output. They can be used just fine without the dome on. If you are really good and you pull the gel off just right you can get it where there is a slight bubble of the optical gel left on the die and this works wonders for increasing throw.


----------



## R33E8 (Sep 19, 2008)

H20doctor said:


> There is a jelly like substance in the diode that the dome sits on. What is this jelly stuff ? And can I run the emmitor without the dome and the jelly stuff ..



Silicone.. It helps protect the gold bond wires and like saabluster said, acts like an optical connector..


----------



## H20doctor (Sep 19, 2008)

Peanut butter... That was funny ..


----------



## bluecrow76 (Sep 19, 2008)

Another source for LEDs is Arrow (http://www.arrownac.com/). Their stock varies but I have found some good prices on some good bins periodically. You can also get reflectors (Fraen) from them.


----------



## LEDite (Sep 20, 2008)

H2O Doctor;

I have repaired some by applying epoxy to the metal ring and then carefully placing the lens back on the LED.

Beam intensity and color are affected, but they are still usable. 

Larry


----------



## Pöbel (Sep 20, 2008)

i put one into my MRV without the dome and metal ring. It worked extremely well as the hotspot was much smaller, much more defined and gave much more throw.

but the tint sucked. super yellow/greenish. So i replaced it with another emitter WITH dome.


----------



## Greg G (Sep 21, 2008)

This is why I always buy the insurance.


----------



## jtr1962 (Sep 21, 2008)

You can glue the domes back on with clear silicone rubber. The result isn't perfect, but much less yellow than running without the domes.


----------

